# Table for my new drill press.



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I recently bought a 16" Ridgid stationary drill press. So I figured it needed a table to upgrade it from metal working to wood working. The following is a pictorial of the building process. All comments (+ or -) are welcome as well as any suggestions or questions. Thanks for looking...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*DP Table Part II*

Last two pics.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi George
I just looked through your pictorial, well done I enjoyed it.
Stuff like this makes the forum a much more interesting place,thanks.
Rob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That George is one very impressive drill press table as is the photo shoot, why O why can't we get this type of photo shoot thread to be the norm. I've almost run out of steam pushing members for it.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice, I'm going to build a little one like that for my bench-top drill press.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

George that is a good right up and an outstanding final product. Someday when I get a drill press I will have to revisit you site and remind myself how it's done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job George 

====


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

George that's a beautiful work, I enjoyed very much


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Noob said:


> Very nice, I'm going to build a little one like that for my bench-top drill press.


hi Noob,

you might check this out. its probably cheaper than buying the materials to build one and its made for a bench top drill press.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello George,

thats a fine job on the drill press table and an excellant tutorial you presented.

as far as Harbor Freight, i buy lots of stuff there and love their prices. there are also so many around most people can drive to them.

again i really like the table!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job George! I love the way some of you guys photograph everything and annotate it. As my old geography master used to say, 'A picture is worth a thousand words'.

I only wish we had HF here. I've a woodworking place only a couple of miles away, on my way to the office, that has CNC cutting facilities, does a bit of Freud and a bit of CMT, but extremely limited ranges. I noticed this morning they even stock a bit of Bessey stuff. It's the most convenient panel supplier I've ever known and they are very helpful, but in other respects like cutters and jig stuff, they are very limited.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

harrysin said:


> That George is one very impressive drill press table as is the photo shoot, why O why can't we get this type of photo shoot thread to be the norm. I've almost run out of steam pushing members for it.


Harry, I'd love to do that but, I don't know how. I can take the pics and post them. I have no idea how to put those neat instructions on the picture.

Besides, I'd have to clean the shop more often.:lazy2:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the nice compliments.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

istracpsboss said:


> Nice job George! I love the way some of you guys photograph everything and annotate it. As my old geography master used to say, 'A picture is worth a thousand words'.
> 
> I only wish we had HF here. I've a woodworking place only a couple of miles away, on my way to the office, that has CNC cutting facilities, does a bit of Freud and a bit of CMT, but extremely limited ranges. I noticed this morning they even stock a bit of Bessey stuff. It's the most convenient panel supplier I've ever known and they are very helpful, but in other respects like cutters and jig stuff, they are very limited.
> 
> ...


Peter,
Harbor Freight is on line at Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices. I don't know if they ship to Croatia, but they might. Some of their stuff is junk but a lot isn't. You just have to be selective about what you buy there.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi George,

What a great job on both the table and the pictorial. I have the Woodpeckers drill press table that I bought several years ago and paid big money for, but I can honestly say that yours equals and in some ways exceeeds mine in many ways.

Thanks for sharing this wonderful work with us. It is a great teaching aid to say the least.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice presentation George. Enjoy your new drill press.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Geez! You guys are making me blush!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work George. I really like the tabletop with the t-track that you did the routing on. Did you make that also?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Harry, I'd love to do that but, I don't know how. I can take the pics and post them. I have no idea how to put those neat instructions on the picture.
> 
> Besides, I'd have to clean the shop more often.:lazy2:


Gene, there was a time when I had to ask the same question on the forum, Bj and others told me that windows has a program called "Paint" but that the FREE downloadable program called "Paint.net" was better, and that has proved to be so. There are of course many other programs but Paint.net is so easy to use.

No need to clean the shop, a clean one looks like nothing is happening! I tend to have the occasional major clean-up when certain members shame me into it.


----------



## BlondeWood (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi George,
That looks great! Thanks for all the pics. It made a great tutorial.
Vicki


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work on the drill press table. I did a similar project but had trouble mounting the table to my General Drill press because the original table that came with the drill press had no holes in it.

To solve my problem of attaching it I used left over T-Track and mounted the T-Track on the underside of the table. I then used hold downs similar to your to secure the table to the drill press metal table.

The other thing I did was to laminate two piece together and the bottom piece is cut out around the metal table to ensure a snug fit.

The only thing I want to do to complete my project is to install two set of drawers to mount on the underside of the table both left and right.

I have yet to do the sacrificial plate either because I just usually put a scrap of something underneath to save my top. This was my first attempt at building a table and it works for me so I guess thats all that matters right? 

I have attached two pictures to help illustrate my points. Thanks Harry for explaining how to add the narrations using Paint this works awesome and is easy to use.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Dan. Nice table. You do need to make the lettering larger for the notes on your pictures. I could barely see it even enlarged. I find that around 18 is a good size letter.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

RustyW said:


> Great work George. I really like the tabletop with the t-track that you did the routing on. Did you make that also?


Hi, Rusty. I got that table, as well as a matching work bench from Sam's Club. I just added the T-Track. Here is a link to a better pic of both before adding the track, if you are interested...
http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/9436-workbench-last.html#post80361


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hi, Dan. Nice table. You do need to make the lettering larger for the notes on your pictures. I could barely see it even enlarged. I find that around 18 is a good size letter.



LOL ya I noticed that after I posted it but on the future I will use 18 font. 

My eyes are still good but I am approaching the age of 45 when apparently they start to get fuzzy. But truth be known I have a hard time reading 1/32" increments so I guess 1/16" will have to do.

Thanks for the tip and sharing your project.

Now I just have to warm up a bit because it is 2 degrees Celsius outside. Man I need to move to a warmer climate this is killing my progress on my projects with no heat in the garage.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the high fence if you can not reorient it will be an issue for a lot of procedures. 

I had a high fence, but now exclusively use my 1" high fence and maybe only use the high fence once a year. 

Other than that it looks perfect.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Noob,
> 
> you might check this out. its probably cheaper than buying the materials to build one and its made for a bench top drill press.
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


It's hard to beat Harbor Freight, I'll give that one a look-see. Sometimes making stuff like this is good though because you get to practice with your tools before cutting more expensive wood.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is a nice table, George. I must admit that i have refrained from doing any pictures because i have never done it, and i an such a slow learner these days with all the meds and such. If i may ask, What do you use to put comments on your pics? Thanks, i'll bet that Harry will be one that can coment on that, but i will be interested in all the help i can get! Just read Harrys post and downloaded the program. THANKS.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

Download Paint.Net,, it will let you do many things like add text and arrows to your pictures ,it will also let you resize them and it's FREE..

|MG| Paint.NET 3.36 Final

========



dutchman 46 said:


> That is a nice table, George. I must admit that i have refrained from doing any pictures because i have never done it, and i an such a slow learner these days with all the meds and such. If i may ask, What do you use to put comments on your pics? Thanks, i'll bet that Harry will be one that can coment on that, but i will be interested in all the help i can get! Just read Harrys post and downloaded the program. THANKS.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks bobj3, Have done that. Thanks, now i will try to figure it out


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I just used the "Paint" program that is budnled in Windows. You can find it in:

Start > Programs > Accessories > Paint

Once in paint on the left side there are icons to insert text you simply click on the icon that looks like a capital A it will say "text" when you place your mouse over top of it. Mouse click it and then position the cursor to the spot you want to add the text.

Don't make the same mistake I did and choose a font size as George suggests 18


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Howard

It has 10 times the tools and power as the one that's come with MS Windows, it's so good MS as put it into the new Windows...)

It's like Paint in windows but it's on steroids , it's easy to use,just run your mouse over the top menu and you will get it real quick..play with it for 5 mins.and you will have it...

======




dutchman 46 said:


> Thanks bobj3, Have done that. Thanks, now i will try to figure it out


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet !!!


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

HF sells T-track and T-track intersections?? I can't find it on the site, link?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like they don't carry them any longer. I did find some intersections buried under a table at my local store, but they don't have them on line.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks George for the great presentation and a fine looking table. Also, thanks to Harry and Jigs for the lettering info. I'll have to try that if I ever build something worth photoing (is that a word?) again.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

George, just today I have found this post, which was originally published prior to my joining. Very nice, very helpful and well ececuted, I think this will be a good project for me - in a quick disconnect manner, because we drill all sort of things on the drill press. This is the first drill press accessory that I've seen with a sacrificial surface. One question, though; are you making any attempt to make certain that your workpiece holes have wood under them instead of a small hole (from repetitive holes) in the sacrificial wood? I ask this because to me if I drill multiple holes in the same place - I try to assure there is always something "behind the hole" to prevent rough "exit wounds". Just curious, George! *OPG3*


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

George, That is exactly what I want for my drill press. You can really get good quality work done with a table like that. Nice job zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OPG3 said:


> George, just today I have found this post, which was originally published prior to my joining. Very nice, very helpful and well ececuted, I think this will be a good project for me - in a quick disconnect manner, because we drill all sort of things on the drill press. This is the first drill press accessory that I've seen with a sacrificial surface. One question, though; are you making any attempt to make certain that your workpiece holes have wood under them instead of a small hole (from repetitive holes) in the sacrificial wood? I ask this because to me if I drill multiple holes in the same place - I try to assure there is always something "behind the hole" to prevent rough "exit wounds". Just curious, George! *OPG3*


Thanks, Otis. If the multiple holes are with the same/similar size bit or larger bit, there should be no problem with tear-out, but if you change to a smaller bit size you might want to replace the backer board.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

zarpman said:


> George, That is exactly what I want for my drill press. You can really get good quality work done with a table like that. Nice job zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


Thanks, Lou. I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

George, Thank for your reply. *OPG3*


----------



## Imahic (Mar 21, 2010)

Great thread. I also just saw this for the first time and just happen to be in the process of starting to build one. I bought the t-track and intersections a couple weeks ago and was planning one laid out just like you have done. I have been looking in back issues of Shopnotes as I thought I had seen one like this in there with the only difference being I want to add dust collection. Thanks for sharing your table with us.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Good table George. Never thought of looking at Harbor Freight for T-Tracks and accessories. I will now!!!


----------

